# tobacco prices....



## dime

just wondering how much buglers are everywhere else. just got to roseville and they are $4.50 a pouch. :thebird:


----------



## Ravie

they are like $3.50 here i think. but for a dallar more i can get a pack of marbs so...blah.


----------



## dime

they say they are so high cause the cali cig tax


----------



## Ravie

yeah it increased by a dallar and soon to increase by 2 more dallars. re-fucking-diculous.


----------



## Bendixontherails

did that everywhere. The federal tax on loose tobacco (rollies) went up 23.00 fuckin dollars a pound! and that's on top of the state taxes that increased. even here in KY, which is a tobacco growing state, the shit has gone through the roof. it won't be long before people start hi-jacking the trucks, methinks.


----------



## dime

Bendixontherails said:


> did that everywhere. The federal tax on loose tobacco (rollies) went up 23.00 fuckin dollars a pound! and that's on top of the state taxes that increased. even here in KY, which is a tobacco growing state, the shit has gone through the roof. it won't be long before people start hi-jacking the trucks, methinks.



dont give me any ideas hahaha :club:


----------



## Ravie

haha i was thinking people would start growing their own tobacco.


----------



## piratehobo

$2.50 bugler pouch in san diego!!


----------



## dirtyfacedan

um.....a pouch is about 18$ here in BC. And our dollar is worth about 80 cents US.


----------



## Dirty Rig

$1.54 in North Carolina.


And I was able to get them in Philly for $2.


----------



## DIAMONDRAILS

I somke marlboro, They are 4.70 a pack. But The other day I was at a store and a guy in front of me got a pack of bronco's and they were 5.41 with tax!!! So I guess what I can't figure out is why would they want to raise loose pouch prices and have them higher than a pack price??


----------



## dime

CrimCon said:


> I have 12 packets of Camel Straights to give away if any of you are so addicted.
> 
> Ukarainian Camel Straights. Nothing at all like Winston-Salem NC. Camels.
> 
> However, I know people will smoke these. I won't. Weak.
> 
> Want to impress friends? Smoke unfiltered cigs. Here. I'll give you a slew of store-bought These are such lame smokes. How do Europeons put up with it?
> 
> Free. Ukarainian cigarettes. Really.
> 
> I paid for them, sorry I did. You can get them free!







CrimCon said:


> I enjoyed smoking. I smoked Camel straights. They cost much more than other cigarettes.
> 
> A cult following. However, there is nothing like a Camel straight. Loved them.
> 
> I am now without.
> 
> I'd rather not talk about it. There is a carton and two packs sitting five feet away and I have no interest. I'll not smoke them. I've tried giving them away and it didn't work.
> 
> Alas.






wierd:mummy:


----------



## JahDucky

DIAMONDRAILS said:


> I somke marlboro, They are 4.70 a pack. But The other day I was at a store and a guy in front of me got a pack of bronco's and they were 5.41 with tax!!! So I guess what I can't figure out is why would they want to raise loose pouch prices and have them higher than a pack price??



I am retching over here. Broncos arent even good and the crazy paid that much fer em.
Grrrrrrr-oss


----------



## bobNkamille

bronco's are terrible but so are monarchs they made me sick the only time i have ever smoked them. Yeah the ciggarette taxes are insane out herer i heared that out in Utah they were raising them like 3 dollars to rid of food tax that would make them close to 8 $ thats Fucking insane


----------



## kai

In Alberta, Canada cigarettes are almost 15 bucks an individual pack after taxes and such, and in BC where I am it's still 8-9 bucks.


Appreciate it while it's still cheap!! My dad was still paying 5 bucks a pack almost 15 years ago in Canada.


----------



## dime

they were about 3.25 in oakland and between 2.50 -3.25 in SF


----------



## Rise 609

Yeah when I was in Roseville just a few weeks ago they were only $2.50 a pouch at the market.


----------



## stove

mmmm it's free to not smoke cigs...


::ducks::


----------



## Rise 609

We also know other ways we could kill ourselves for free but you don't see us doing that either.


----------



## stove

True, I stopped playing chicken with airplanes years ago.

Sorry for tossing my opinion in there unwarranted. It was totally an impulse.


----------



## DIAMONDRAILS

Just checked the pouch price last night and it was 3.99 here in Tennessee. I look for everything to go up in price soon.


----------



## dirtyfacedan

stove said:


> mmmm it's free to not smoke cigs...
> 
> 
> ::ducks::



For now!!


----------



## Rise 609

Sorry stove I wasnt trying to sound ignorant. I was being more sarcastic that anything.


----------



## dime

actually at the market they were 2.80


----------



## finn

Hmm, this could be an opportunity to sell some bootleg tobacco if they keep up with that, but I don't think I could really get myself to grow it when I'd rather have veggies growing in a garden...


----------



## DIAMONDRAILS

Not to mention, there is a lot more work in tobacco than veggies.


----------



## hassysmacker

yeah what the fuck. like two weeks ago in NY they were 2 bucks a pouch...NOW ITS FUCKING $4.77!


----------



## john1158

stove said:


> mmmm it's free to not smoke cigs...
> 
> 
> ::ducks::




haha i was about to say something like that....
then again i drink to much...
so ill shut my face hole.....


----------



## tumtum

the gas station by me still charges 2.15 for bugler  dunno how long that will last.


----------



## dime

eugene almost 6.00


----------



## hassysmacker

i'm so fucking happy i musta bought a tin of bugler RIGHT before the tax increase and got it for $13! Woohoo!


----------



## DIAMONDRAILS

hassysmacker said:


> i'm so fucking happy i musta bought a tin of bugler RIGHT before the tax increase and got it for $13! Woohoo!



You must have, because it is a lot higher than that now!!

We went to Ashville today and for a carton of Marlboro it was just 37.99...not much higher than pouches....


----------



## Geoff

finn said:


> Hmm, this could be an opportunity to sell some bootleg tobacco if they keep up with that, but I don't think I could really get myself to grow it when I'd rather have veggies growing in a garden...



you can grow both. veggies to eat and tobacco to serve as the natural pesticide in your garden. and then when you harvest the tobacco you can sell it and make some cash or just smoke it.


----------



## hassysmacker

except as i understand it tobacco attracts a disease that only attacks tomatoes.

cannot validate this but a farmer i know told me.


----------



## Angela

Geoff said:


> you can grow both. veggies to eat and tobacco to serve as the natural pesticide in your garden. and then when you harvest the tobacco you can sell it and make some cash or just smoke it.



I've heard that people who've tried growing anything on land that use to be tobacco land have some problems with this kind of land. Obviously since I haven't tried farming anything on ex-tobacco land I can't speak from experience but I've heard that there's problems with it.


----------



## Kraken

here in indy prices used to be 2.01 and now there around 5 bucks they raised the cost three dollars i dont understand they could have at least done in gradually


----------



## urse

buglers as of april 1st are around 5 dollars for a pouch here. the pound bags that i used to buy for $25 are now $50. fuckin bull.


----------



## wartomods

tobacco in cofee cans is lovely


----------



## wartomods

Today i bought a drum halfzware pouch for 5.60 euros, not too bad, but still fucking expensive comparing to spain.


----------



## dime

k-falls they are 4.20


----------



## wartomods

the drums 4.20 dollars ?


----------



## dime

no bugler


----------



## wartomods

i never tried bugler, it's not sold here, how is it compared to drum?


----------



## dime

cheaper and not shag. kinda like top but better


----------



## wartomods

dime said:


> cheaper and not shag. kinda like top but better



ok. i see.

Btw whats the difference between shag and rolling tobacco, i thought they were the same


----------



## dime

different cut and taste i guess


----------



## drunken marauder

Hey man an 8 dollar bag of gambler (gross) went from 8.00 to 28.00 here in MI with the April 1st poor tax. And bugler was 15.00 before for a can I can only guess what it is now. I stocked up the day before.


----------



## Beyond The Sun

Last I checked here in MA pouches are like 2.50, and packs are around 8 or so dollars. But I think they're continuing to increase. Fuck, after reading this thread I really want a cigarette.


----------



## DIAMONDRAILS

How is people going to afford these prices?


----------



## drunken marauder

Well i got a few stores I can boost cans from but thats about it..


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit

I smoke American Spirits, and in California a pack is now $6 and change just about everywhere because of the new tax.

Last time I was in Philly they had these cigarillos called Boaz that were only a dollar a pack. They were really gross, but cheap.


----------



## wartomods

samson halfzware 40g plus Rizlas blues, 4,30
Samson is a humid tobacco so at least 5 g are water, bahhh


----------



## DigitalYouth

i was in the upper peninsula in michigan (on a reservation) and got a tin of bugler for $30... absolutly outragous, over twice as much as it used to cost off a reservation. but here a bag bugler is $4 and something cents. ive really gotta quit with prices like that.


----------



## Ravie

i switched to paul malls. $4.50. cheapest here in cali.


----------



## Ravie

Mexico has a carton(10 packs) for $5. they are a little airy but still, cant beat that!


----------



## DigitalYouth

as far as tailor mades go, pall mall lights are where its at in my book.


----------



## Ravie

ima marb girl myself, but my last pack tasted like shit so no more.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Now they're like 8 -9 bucks a fucken pack in ca heard prices are goina jump another 40% soon. About 12 for drum buges are about 6. Thank god I'm in CO where they're still about 5 a pack for whatever


----------



## lone wolf

[email protected] posting this thread in "staying healthy"...

when you're ready, read the easy way to stop smoking by alan carr

sry for the derail... carry on


----------



## AlwaysLost

Ravie said:


> haha i was thinking people would start growing their own tobacco.



If you grow your own it won't taste good in a cigarette. You'd all have to start smoking the pipe again. Plus youd have to live in a hot and humid environment or be foreced to grow more native varieties which u definitely wouldn't want to roll up. I brought some coyote tobacco that I grew to a powwow one time it was tasty but harsh.


----------



## deleted user

8.99 1/2 lb bags gambler here in az 7.00 per pack for name brands packs 8-9.00 American spirit


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido

Well, since this ancient thread has been revived already, I can tell you that my local price a pouch is 48 dkkr. / $7,40.. 
Around most of europe the prices range from 5-9 euros so about $5,70-10 and that's for 35g and 50g respectively.


----------

